# Best breed for a first time horse owner?



## Beau Baby

I've found that Quarter Horses or Appaloosa's are good for a first time horse owner.


----------



## AshleyNewman

I've always wanted a QH


----------



## ruger

morgan some dont even have any spook in them, iclandic would be nice also but their a little short


----------



## Dressage10135

The first horse I rode for about 5 years was a QH/Thoroughbred. I loved her. It really does depend on the horses personality though. For example, I have known and ridden a few QH's who have been "hot" and needed a firmer hand. However, I would say that in general they are one of the more level-headed breeds. 

Did that make sense?


----------



## manhirwen

I've heard a lot that paints and QH are good. Also morgans are popular. I don't really know about Appy's though because I've heard that they are crazy a lot.


----------



## LauraB

Quarter horses and paints!


----------



## AshleyNewman

I take back the calm and quiet remark.
I've ridden some hot TBs before
I've been riding for about 6 years now, so it's not like i'm new to riding 
So, any horse that's trustworthy really.

I was thinking about a rescue horse, not the companion ones.
But the ones that are ride-able.


----------



## EquitationStar

warmbloods! they have tons of personality and are super comfy to ride. =D


----------



## LeahKathleen

Quarters and Paints genuinely make fabulous first horses. They are all-arounders, and can do anything you ask of them. Most of them are very level-headed and loving. Of course, personalities differ, and the way a horse is trained has a big influence on them, but as a general rule, I've enjoyed every Quarter Horse and Paint I've ever ridden. They run anywhere from 14-16 hands, and they're really easy keepers. :]

Hope this helps.


----------



## AshleyNewman

Thanks everyone!
I'm gonna start looking.
Pretty excited for my first horse 
Take care xx


----------



## Whipple

The best horse I know of is a Hano/TB. He is the most gentla calm horse I've met. And he's 17 hh. I love him. 
But because of the chances of finding another Hero, I'd look for a paint or QH. Personally I'd love a paint, but oddly enough one of our hottest horses is a paint, CJ.


----------



## southerncowgirl93

Walking horses are good.


----------



## ploolg

My first was an arabian, now I'm getting Lippizaner.
I dont really think arabians are good for first time owners


----------



## appyhappy

Appaloosa's are great. The one I have I can put my 3yr. old twins on and turn them loose,but when I get on he knows what kind of ride I want.


----------



## Ravenmoon

I don't know that there is a certain breed that's best for everyone, because everyone is different in terms of their riding level, their comfort with horses, etc. Certainly, QH, Paints, etc are the most commonly available and would be a good place to start. Keep the temperament of each horse in mind however, and don't get too caught up in just the breed.


----------



## FGRanch

I would get a Quarter horse personally and would recommend them to any first time horse owner. You can get an appendix which are generally taller, but can also have a bit more spunk! But it sounds to me like you can handle that just fine!


----------



## FGRanch

Sorry I forgot to say, WELCOME TO THE FORUM!


----------



## AshleyNewman

Yeah, I used to ride a 6 appendix gelding, he was by far my favorite horse i've ever ridden.


And thanks!!


----------



## photocowgirl

Ravenmoon said:


> I don't know that there is a certain breed that's best for everyone, because everyone is different in terms of their riding level, their comfort with horses, etc. Certainly, QH, Paints, etc are the most commonly available and would be a good place to start. Keep the temperament of each horse in mind however, and don't get too caught up in just the breed.


 Exactly what I was going to say!

The only reason to keep an exact breed in mind is if you are going to compete at breed shows, or by breed type.

I enjoyed showing my half-arab in high school because I found 4-H shows to be less competitive in the saddle type classes, but I found Arabian shows to be too expensive and to not offer equitation classes for adults so I opted for an appaloosa.

Appaloosa shows, for the most part are more laid back, cheaper, and have a level of competition more at my level. There are ApHC shows half and hour from my home and many, many more within 4 hours in several directions, so it was a good choice for me. I suggest doing some research into breed organizations if you plan to show at that level.

Also, my show mare was a rescue case with good breeding. After some help from a trainer, and hardly any money investment, I have a horse that competes well at breed shows and my local circuit. That being said, the horse market is not great so you could probably find a well broke horse in need of a good home for cheaper than paying a trainer if you don't know how to do it yourself, and many rescue horses have a reason that they need rescued. We still deal with issues from my mare's past, and for our first year together she was unsafe to be around children. Love and good care have turned her into a great kids horse though so the turn around can be very fulfilling, just be careful.


----------



## photocowgirl

Good luck - I hope you find a good one!


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT

Bashkir Curlies :lol: They are unique, easy to care for, calm and reliable and easy going. Really great first time horses for people and famlies just getting into horse ownership.


----------



## AshleyNewman

Now that someone reminded me of an appendix, I think I want one. Either that or an appy.
Maybe Paint. 
I don't know!
I guess whatever horse I stumble upon and fall in love with will be great. 
Thanks soo much!


----------



## PaintHorseMares

I'm sure there are plenty of good breeds to choose from, but I'll just say that as a relatively new horse owner of 4 years, we have had good luck with our Paints. From our seasoned, bombproof, go anywhere14 yr old ex-penner to our 4 yr old green broke one, they all have good dispositions, low maintenance, and are great on the trail....and all mares (which many people don't like).


----------



## AshleyNewman

My main problem is money.
I can only spend about 500 at most.
But it is what it is


----------



## LadyDreamer

Best breed: something broke, sane, and forgiving.

That said, many American Saddlebreds have that "aware of rider" personality, that makes many of them good for beginners. 

My favorite mount was a Saddlebred. We did everything from trails to shows, and he always seemed to make an effort to take care of me. In the show ring, he did everything so carefully.

You might want to check out www.saddlebredrescue.com Go check out the forums, as you can see detailed updates on the progress the horses make in their training and what jobs would be best for them.


----------



## AshleyNewman

I do like the way those horses look. I looked on their website and saw a few videos. They're all very cute movers. Hmmm..


----------



## randiekay215

I would suggest a QH or paint. But, what's really important is that you find a horse that you mesh with. Too many times I've seen people buy a horse because of the breed and then turn around and have too many problems with it because neither one respects the other. Its important to find a horse that you'll get a long with. I don't know about you, but I'm a forever horse owner. No buying and selling. I buy and I keep til one of us keels over. Just make sure that you look at the breed right for what you want to do (English, Western, etc..) and that you'll get along. I understand being on a budget, totally. I bought my gelding for dirt cheap. But I couldn't be happier! Good luck!!!


----------



## IheartPheobe

Paints, QHs.. thought about a Morgan?


----------



## my2geldings

I wouldn't focus so much on a breed. You should look for a horse that matches your level of experiences. A lot of horses out there are crosses so the breed should not be your focus.

My first horse was an older mare that had done a lot and I knew she would be forgiving of my riding ability at the time and would take me around the same way she had been done for 15 years of her life. I got younger and younger horses after that.


----------



## AshleyNewman

Yeah, I'm not the type of person to buy an animal and sell if I don't want it anymore.
To me, animals are for life.


----------



## manhirwen

I took a glance on dreamhorse in your area and there's a few horses under $500 that are under a 5 on temperment that look pretty nice. You should check em out.


----------



## gabrielstriumph

definitely morgans, or a morab.
They're really dependable and smart, but pretty fiery too, when need be.


----------



## gotmedicinehat

*choosing a horse*

I think it all depends on the kind of rider you are. I wouldnt say choose a breed at this point really. You should however look for a horse thats a bit older and then go ride lots and lots of them. When it comes down to it, personality between horse and rider means a lot. Some people, advanced riders, buy horses they NEVER click with. So thats what you should think of first. Your experience, set a budget on what you want to spend and then go ride lots of horses to try them out. It may take you a while to find the one-but you know you when you do.


----------



## Jessabel

Quarter Horses, Appys, and Paints make good first horses. A Fjord would be great, too. Draft crosses are usually pretty mild, it's just the size. I don't think a first time horse owner would want a 17hh mountain. XD


----------



## Barbarosa

I agree with CacheDawnTaxes 100% don't focus on breed so much but what you plan to do with the horse and your level of riding. If it's for trail riding a horse with miles and miles under their feet is best. Before you buy ride the horse as much as you can. Be color blind as well, and try not to fall in love with the first horse you see. I know thats the hardest part.


----------



## jessetjames

def. a qtr horse. i own a qt/arab and she can be crazy lol but i enjoy her


----------



## CdnTink

ploolg said:


> I dont really think arabians are good for first time owners


I don't feel that is a fair statement. I have an arab and he is and was my first horse. I know MANY arabs that make great first horses. I do believe that in all breeds you have the Crazies or hot horses so it's best to decide what breed is your fave and find one that suits you.


----------

